

Programming Languages and Lambda Calculi - socratees
http://www.scribd.com/doc/24570/Programming-Languages-and-Lambda-Calculi

======
qwph
I think this is the non-scribd version:
<http://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/publications/pllc.pdf>

